# Animal Crossing Music Extension (for Chrome)



## Justin (May 17, 2012)

That's right. It's a chrome extension that plays Animal Crossing music to the time of day automatically. It allows for switching between Gamecube and Wild World/City Folk music too! And if that isn't enough, it also has an easy toggle feature by just clicking the Gyroid.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ldjcaihhhmemeidcfbcadilcmfdaikkg

So much love for the guy from NeoGAF who made this...


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2012)

this is seriously, the best


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 18, 2012)

I just downloaded it, and I have to say, I'm impressed! I just hope it doesn't take too much space up and lag my browser or computer. :S


----------



## Keenan (May 18, 2012)

That's amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2012)

MarineStorm said:


> I just downloaded it, and I have to say, I'm impressed! I just hope it doesn't take too much space up and lag my browser or computer. :S



it's not lagging me


----------



## MattVariety (May 19, 2012)

Holy crap.

Wow, this is...oh dear, wow. Um, this may come as a surprise, but whoever made this is easily a genius. I'm absolutely positive of that, believe me. I mean, you know how long I've been waiting for something like this to be possible? Forever! _Forever!_ I might be overreacting, but, yes! This is wonderful! I'm so delighted!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> it's not lagging me



It isn't lagging me, either. I'm just saying I hope it doesn't in the future.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

it shouldnt


----------



## blazescorch2 (May 13, 2014)

I updated some code in the extension and added in K.K. Slider on Saturday, New Leaf, and Snowing songs. Here's a link (with instructions) if anyone wants it:

http://blazescorch.weebly.com/animal-crossing-music-extension.html#/


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 13, 2014)

blazescorch2 said:


> I updated some code in the extension and added in K.K. Slider on Saturday, New Leaf, and Snowing songs. Here's a link (with instructions) if anyone wants it:
> 
> http://blazescorch.weebly.com/animal-crossing-music-extension.html#/



I've got the Windows 8 OS and can't figure out how to update this. 
Any ideas or am I stuck with the old version? 

TIA.


----------



## Waluigi (May 13, 2014)

if only i used chrome i would love this

Musics is funs.


----------



## Reserved (May 25, 2014)

When I try and use this, no music plays at all.

Is there a way to fix this?

- - - Post Merge - - -

plshelp


----------



## Byebi (May 28, 2014)

Reserved said:


> When I try and use this, no music plays at all.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> ...



it looks like some other people are saying that it suddenly stopped working?? under the review tabs of the app


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 30, 2014)

I... I wish I could get this for Firefox... I don't use Chrome for my 'normal activities'.


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

This is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## blazescorch2 (Jun 4, 2014)

The newest Chrome update has broken the extension so that it doesn't play music anymore. Update version 1.8_4 on my page fixes this break. (http://blazescorch.weebly.com/animal-crossing-music-extension.html#/)

@ElizaCat90 - You're certainly not stuck with the old version! The instructions are on the webpage and I even updated the info on how to find the Chrome extension-folder! Follow the instructions on my page and you're golden!

Glad I could be of assistance


----------

